
Ask HN: How do you organize your list of academic papers? - iraphael
I started reading a lot of research papers as of late, especially in Machine Learning. I keep a list of links to papers I want to read, or have already read, so I can easily get back to them.<p>I&#x27;ve been using Google Keep to do this:<p>- 1 note per topic (e.g.: Recurrent Models, Vision, Memory, etc), with checkbox enabled, and labelled &quot;Papers&quot;<p>- 1 link + paper name per checkbox item, marked as &quot;done&quot; if I&#x27;ve read it<p>This is not an ideal system, since it...<p>- breaks Keeps&#x27; search functionality (Keep highlights notes that match your search, not individual checkbox items)<p>- makes it very hard to reorganize items in separate notes (you have to copy-paste)<p>So I was wondering if y&#x27;all knew of a better way to organize academic papers. Is there a better tool out there I should look at? Is there a better way to use Keep? I&#x27;ve been suggested to use 1 note per paper, which also allows me to write down thoughts after reading the paper, but that also means cluttering my Keep with <i>tons</i> of notes and it becomes harder to organize papers by topic.
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
Zotero.

